

Show HN: My ~10 hours project - Rock, Paper Scissors and Bombs - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/rock-paper-scissors/

======
notaddicted
It looks good. The fact that the bot chooses randomly makes the choices of the
user essentially meaningless though, all possible strategies produce a 50%
chance of winning.

~~~
Veera
thank you.

//bot chooses randomly// that was the easy decision to make. Need to look
further for any better decision making strategy.

------
btucker
It's fun! Nice work.

------
narad
Very nice work.

